# More Poison Drinking Glasses (could be from Jonestown)



## Poison_Us (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok, here we go again.  These look scary and obviously not authentic as posted.  But if you put 2 things together, someone is bound to bite.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/A...mp;hash=item3390191e1f


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2014)

Poison dose cup.  Because that makes sense. [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 15, 2014)

Too much evidence they used Dixie® cups, that would be a hard claim to make.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------

